# Unable to get TiVo Stream working with OpenWRT router



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

I have my TiVo Premiere and my TiVo Stream connected to an OpenWRT router and I cannot get the TiVo Stream to successfully connect to the TiVo Service. My router is connected to a host-based Linux firewall that is in turn connected to the Internet, and the router is only running a DHCP server on the LAN side. All of the VLAN features on the router's switch are set to defaults. The Stream gets an IPv4 address easily and I can connect to it on both TCP port 80 and TCP port 49152 from the wired and wireless sides of my LAN. When I connect to it on the latter and access the sysinfo page, I see that the device is in an error state - when I check the Service tab of the sysinfo page I see the following:

Sharing Certificate: Internal Error
Media Access Key: Unavailable
Secure HLS Data: Unavailable
Https Certificate: 1
Guided Setup: In Progress
Streaming Clients: 0/50
Streaming State: InGuidedSetup
Share Group: 
Last Call State: Failed
Last TCD Call State: Failure Negotiating
Next Svc Call: Fri Aug 31 2012 18:07:41 GMT-0400 (EDT)

The main sysinfo page partially says:

Software Version: 19.0.1.RC1-01-6
Build Date: Aug 31 2012-13:07:35
Network Address: XXX.XXX.X.XXX
Hardware Address: 00:119:3E:42:B8
...
Sharing Certificate: Internal Error
...
Sw Update Status: Download Failed

I let the iPad app loop for nearly 35 minutes and even tried a remote restart of the device, but it doesn't appear to be successfully connecting to the TiVo Service.

I have already sent back one Stream and received this one, thinking that I had been hit with the same defective units that everyone else got. However, I'm now starting to wonder if my router is screwed up in some subtle way that I haven't been able to detect or if my Linux firewall's iptables rules are too restrictive. Does anyone have any suggestions on what I might be missing here?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Maybe it is somehow blocking bonjour? I believe the Stream uses Bonjour to detect the TiVos so if Bonjour isn't working with your setup that could be why. 

You could try KMTTG using the Bonjour setting to see if your PC can find the TiVos assuming they are both connected to the router.


----------



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

innocentfreak said:


> Maybe it is somehow blocking bonjour? I believe the Stream uses Bonjour to detect the TiVos so if Bonjour isn't working with your setup that could be why.
> 
> You could try KMTTG using the Bonjour setting to see if your PC can find the TiVos assuming they are both connected to the router.


That's a good point. I've been investigating the use of Avahi on my OpenWRT and doing network diagnostics on my firewall and it looks like the Stream is relying on Bonjour to configure its DNS resolver so that it can reach the TiVo Service. The Stream, the Premiere and the router are all in the same broadcast domain so any multicast traffic between the three shouldn't be dropped.

Do you have any suggestions on where I can find some good docs on getting Avahi set up with OpenWRT? Google and friends don't have a lot of good docs...


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

Are you up to date with OpenWRT, there are older versions of openWRT in which multicast is broken, and the packets on the internal LAN do get dropped. (Yep internal LAN) one way you could test this is so connect the devices to a separate switch before connecting to the router).

Netgear used this version in some of their firmwares for the WNDR3700. (Don't remember the version number).


----------



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

vectorcatch said:


> Are you up to date with OpenWRT, there are older versions of openWRT in which multicast is broken, and the packets on the internal LAN do get dropped. (Yep internal LAN) one way you could test this is so connect the devices to a separate switch before connecting to the router).
> 
> Netgear used this version in some of their firmwares for the WNDR3700. (Don't remember the version number).


Well, I took your advice and tried to update my WRT54G ver.2 to the latest Attitude Adjustment 12.09 release of OpenWRT and bricked it 

Luckily, I had a backup unit with the stock Linksys firmware that I put into place and connected up to the TiVo Stream, and the Stream still won't connect to the TiVo Service. I even updated the stock firmware to the latest v4.21.5 build 0 and the Stream still shows the error messages in the OP.

I'm really starting to wonder if I will ever get this thing working - does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Sounds like you got a bad one. Either that or your somehow bricked it the first time it tried to update and now you're stuck even after swapping out the router. 

Dan


----------



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> Sounds like you got a bad one. Either that or your somehow bricked it the first time it tried to update and now you're stuck even after swapping out the router.
> 
> Dan


Ugh. That is exactly what I was hoping not to hear 

I've already exchanged one Stream for being defective and if I can't make this work, I'll send it back and ask for a refund.

The part that annoys me is that it has a Web server, yet it lacks a config UI for setting it up. If an access point can do that, why can't the Stream do that?!?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm sure they could do that, but choose not to for some reason. The fact that the unit doesn't have a factory reset button on it is what really surprises me. Even the TiVo's have a reset option, via special "kickstart" commands on the remote. But the Stream seems to be a device where if something malfunctions during an update or whatever it's just instantly bricked. Bad design choice there in my opinion. 

Dan


----------



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> I'm sure they could do that, but choose not to for some reason. The fact that the unit doesn't have a factory reset button on it is what really surprises me. Even the TiVo's have a reset option, via special "kickstart" commands on the remote. But the Stream seems to be a device where if something malfunctions during an update or whatever it's just instantly bricked. Bad design choice there in my opinion.
> 
> Dan


Agreed. Unfortunately, I'm still at a loss as to what to do next - does anyone have a working Stream on a network serviced with a WRT54G?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I have a WRT54G with DD-WRT on it, but it's relegated to an access point it's not my main router.

Dan


----------

